# Loratadine



## Dev (May 7, 2021)

Good afternoon all.. Dr just gave me Loratadine its a antihistamine as my hay-fever is bad I'm just wondering if any one else has had these in pregnancy?? Dr says it's OK to take better than over antihistamines x


----------



## Thebearcametoo (May 7, 2021)

Yes I had it through both of mine 14 & 11+ years ago. It’s one of the well used ones so they have lots of data and has been used for pregnant people for a long time. Hope your allergies calm down. Mine were less bad than usual when I was I was pregnant.


----------



## Dev (May 7, 2021)

Thank you for your reply.. I did Google it and says its safe the Dr said the same but on the leaflet in packet said not to be used but I really need to claim it down my eyes and my body inches this time of year I suffer from summer hives oh I'm glad it's safe to take thank you


----------



## Thebearcametoo (May 7, 2021)

There are obvious ethical issues with testing medications on pregnant people so what tends to happen is that over time use gets assessed and data gathered and pictures are formed as to which medications have the fewest side effects. Of the non drowsy anti histamines loratadine is the preference over other newer ones because they have more data. When I had my first child it wasn’t yet recommended on the NHS (my GP was still happy for me take it on balance of evidence though) whereas now it is the approved choice for allergies in pregnancy.


----------



## Dev (May 7, 2021)

Brilliant thank you so much xx


----------

